# My Finished Bedroom Theater



## MasterOfZuru (Mar 4, 2013)

After 9 grueling months and a big dent in my wallet I have finally finished constructing my new movie theater in my bedroom!

You can read all about it on the page there I wrote. I have to say that I am extremely happy with my new room, so much that it is hard for me to leave lol !

Ill try to get some more pics for you guys!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well done it looks great


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice! I wouldn't want to leave either


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice use of the space. Very impressive love seeing cost breakdown as well.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow!! That is some bedroom!! Mine doesn't look anything like that!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

C'mon!!, Do you really sleep in there? I'm asking 'cause your bedroom is putting my family room to shame. Please tell me you have a beer fridge?

All kindding aside, wow, very very impressive. Nice work.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

yoda13 said:


> C'mon!!, Do you really sleep in there? I'm asking 'cause your bedroom is putting my family room to shame. Please tell me you have a beer fridge?
> 
> Think you have it bad that sweet room cost more than my house. And no it's not on wheels.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Messed that up sorry


----------



## fixr (Aug 14, 2013)

B-one - You were able to buy a _house _for less than 62 grand? :yikes:

Man, I couldn't buy a *closet *for that around here!:rofl:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

fixr said:


> B-one - You were able to buy a house for less than 62 grand? :yikes:
> 
> Man, I couldn't buy a closet for that around here!:rofl:


Well it's not a castle, the only remaining original parts outside the main structure is a sliding door,the ceiling in the full bath,and a few of the front porch windows. It's been a lot of work and still need to trim everything. But houses are pretty reasonable in my area.


----------

